# LCD monitor for 7k



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys my friend wants a monitor for 7k

We have selected Dell 20" LED for 6.8k other choice is samsung 22" full HD LCD at 7.8-8k

which one to go..Here we went to 3 shops and all have only dell or samsung only

kindly help...only *dell and samsung *models please


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

For 7k go for Benq G2220HD. Its 22inch HD Monitor.
For around 6.5k you can get DELL IN2020M HD LED at 6.2k else Samsung B2030 at 6.4k.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Get a 22" even if it means overstretching your budget by 1k. You get full HD support at 22". For Dell, you can go for ST2220M. BTW, which Samsung model is that?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

really do 22" full HD is better then 20" LED(1600*900)??

I will confirm the samsung model from my friend


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Higher resolution is always better. At full HD res you can actually work on 2 A4 size documents side by side, Photoshop just looks cleaner and so on. At 7k 20" is a bit pricier IMO.


----------



## Renny (Jun 4, 2011)

For around 7200 INR you'll get the Benq G2220HD which is a very good monitor.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

20inch LCD/LEDs are as low as 6k. You can get 20inch Models from LG and Acer for around 5.6k and 5.8k respectively.
Samsung and DELL are a bit more though.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

I am getting 18.5 dell lcd for 6.2k and 20" dell LED for 6.8k lets see if he can streatch the budget to get 22" full hd

Thanks all guys


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Cost is on the higher side...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

yaah it may be on higher side...once we decide on model we will go to the shop where they dont show the model...will give the packed piece directly...thats the cheapest in nagpur


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Why dont you go to the distributer directly without buying from the dealer. Its will save you some bucks.

BTW 18.5inch i.e DELL IN1920 costs not more than 5.4k and 20inch HD LED i.e DELL IN2020M costs nothing more than 6.2k.
Also look for Samsung 20inch i.e B2030 available for 6.4k only.
But for 7.2k the Benq G2220 HD will be the best option.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

I didnt found benq in any shop.

The distributer wont show model nor discuss 4 monitor prices with us...soo better 1st decide the model then will get the monitor from them


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

How about purchasing online?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

So, whats the max budget for monitor?
If 8k then add 200-300 bucks more and go for DELL 22inch LED else for around 6.5k get DELL IN2020M or Samsung B2030.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

No he cant cross 8 k limit...and online purchase is not an option...thats the reason I clearly specified that only dell and samsung..

Thanks all the advices...will go with him today or tommorow for final purchase


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

So whats the model?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 5, 2011)

My friend also looking to buy a monitor , he prefers a 20" or smaller because he will keep it in small room , but i am for a Full HD Monitor .. Budget is 7k , not more. Nothing other than Benq G2220HD ???


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

For FullHD I don't there are any other option.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

BenQ G2220HD FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7k


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

Benq G2220HD - Full HD at just 7K.


----------

